# Superlega: che senso avrà per noi vederla?



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.

Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
Quindi non sono stupito. 

Ma vi chiedo, per cosa si giocherà esattamente?
Solo per arrivare primi? 

Nessuna qualificazione da conquistare, nessuna coppa superiore da vincere, il nulla.
Il calcio non è il basket, è uno sport noiosissimo di per sè.

Che cosa guarderemo esattamente? Io è questo che mi chiedo.

Poniamo che la Superlega cominci domani, noi del Milan 
abbiamo ZERO chance di arrivare nei primi 10, per anni probabilmente, che dobbiamo guardare esattamente?

E anche se iniziassimo le varie stagioni con qualche speranza, quando dopo 5 o 6 giornate si sarà già capito quali società potranno giocarsi la vittoria, cosa ci sarà di eccitante nel vedersi le partite?
Ripeto, non è il basket.

Non so, dovremmo godere nel vedere i "campioni" guadagnare 50 o 100 milioni all'anno?
Perché a me pare che a guadagnarci saranno solo proprietari e calciatori, non certo i tifosi o l' emozione della competizione.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



È la volta buona che abbandono il calcio è mi guardo solo il Tennis e la Formula 1. Già da qualche anno il calcio se non per il Milan è big match di premier mi interessa sempre meno.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> È la volta buona che abbandono il calcio è mi guardo solo il Tennis e la Formula 1. Già da qualche anno il calcio se non per il Milan è big match di premier mi interessa sempre meno.



Andrà cosi.

Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere? 
Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.

Altri obbiettivi non ce ne sarebbero, visto che conta soltanto arrivare primi.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2021)

Boh, è veramente la morte del calcio. E pensa ai tifosi di Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa, ecc..., che di fatto si ritroveranno a competere in un campionato di serie B.
Già i cambiamenti avvenuti negli ultimi 20 anni hanno reso impossibile per squadre di campionati inferiori lo stare al passo con gli altri, e pensare che fino agli anni '80 e ai primi '90 c'erano realtà come Porto, Dinamo Kiev, Steaua e Ajax che vincevano le Champions o ci andavano vicino, o "miracoli" come quelli di Verona e Samp nei principali campionati nazionali.
Già allora il calcio era stato rovinato. Questo sarà il colpo di grazia.


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...


Io penso che non si possa essere pro o contro una cosa che non si sa se si farà né che formula avrà.
Volendo fare ipotesi. 
Si parla di 20 squadre. Di queste 14 saranno fisse(non si sa se per sempre o per TOT anni, in base a parametri sportivi). Le altre probabilmente verrebbero selezionate in base ai risultati sportivi delle competizioni nazionali. Vincitori campionato? Vincitori coppe nazionali? Boh.
Questa non sarebbe una cosa sconvolgente perché, guardando i nomi dei firmatari, le squadre fisse sarebbero all’incirca quelle che già partecipano in maniera fissa o quasi alla CL(a parte noi... MEGA-SIGH!).
Poi pare che le 20 squadre verrebbero divise in due gironi. Le prime X di ogni girone farebbero i playoff, sulla linea dell’attuale eliminazione diretta della CL. E anche qui non ci vedo nulla di sconvolgente.

Per quanto riguarda noi milanisti, giocheremmo per vincere il campionato(io la seconda stella la voglio!) e per competere per il titolo di campioni d’europa. Perché questo sarebbe il titolo in palio.
Avremmo poche possibilità di vincere? Beh, quello vale anche per la CL. Con la differenza che avremmo 400mln annui sull’unghia solo per partecipare, potendo quindi potenziare la rosa e vedere qualche top player con la nostra maglia.

Da appassionati di calcio si porrebbe effettivamente un problema. Il merito sportivo verrebbe ridimensionato: se tanto o poco dipende dalla formula, che attualmente non conosciamo.
D’altro canto, verremmo ricompensati vedendo per tutta la stagione giocare Mbappè VS J. Boateng invece che Koita VS Korluka.
Il gioco varrebbe la candela? Boh.


Come ho già scritto nelle altre discussioni, rimango neutrale in attesa di conoscere i dettagli. Ma, sinceramente, non condivido i toni apocalittici usati da qualcuno.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Concordo


----------



## sunburn (18 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Boh, è veramente la morte del calcio. E pensa ai tifosi di Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa, ecc..., che di fatto si ritroveranno a competere in un campionato di serie B..


Ma non sarebbe così. I campionati nazionali manterrebbero il loro già scarso valore(premier a parte). La Superlega andrebbe a sostituire l’attuale CL.
Dal punto di vista di Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa ecc sarebbe un vantaggio:
1)avrebbero maggiori possibilità di avere visibilità internazionale attraverso la partecipazione alle coppe europee che la UEFA continuerebbe a organizzare;
2)con Milan, Inter e Juventus straricche avrebbero maggiori possibilità di incassare cifre importanti dai trasferimenti qualora dovessero sfornare talenti degni di attenzione.

Capisco che possano esserci delle perplessità(le ho anche io), ma addirittura “morte del calcio” mi sembra una presa di posizione irrazionale.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non sarebbe così. I campionati nazionali manterrebbero il loro già scarso valore(premier a parte). La Superlega andrebbe a sostituire l’attuale CL.
> Dal punto di vista di Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa ecc sarebbe un vantaggio:
> 1)avrebbero maggiori possibilità di avere visibilità internazionale attraverso la partecipazione alle coppe europee che la UEFA continuerebbe a organizzare;
> 2)con Milan, Inter e Juventus straricche avrebbero maggiori possibilità di incassare cifre importanti dai trasferimenti qualora dovessero sfornare talenti degni di attenzione.
> ...



Però già la cosa delle diverse competizioni internazionali non ha senso. Poi il campionato per chi fa l'Eurolega diventerebbe poco più di un campo d'allenamento. Non parliamo di cosa diventerebbe la lotta per i posti in Europa, con le big che hanno il posto assicurato nella serie A europea, e le altre che si contendono la partecipazione ai tornei più poveri e meno ambiti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che non si possa essere pro o contro una cosa che non si sa se si farà né che formula avrà.
> Volendo fare ipotesi.
> Si parla di 20 squadre. Di queste 14 saranno fisse(non si sa se per sempre o per TOT anni, in base a parametri sportivi). Le altre probabilmente verrebbero selezionate in base ai risultati sportivi delle competizioni nazionali. Vincitori campionato? Vincitori coppe nazionali? Boh.
> Questa non sarebbe una cosa sconvolgente perché, guardando i nomi dei firmatari, le squadre fisse sarebbero all’incirca quelle che già partecipano in maniera fissa o quasi alla CL(a parte noi... MEGA-SIGH!).
> ...



Ma scusami un attimo: le squadre partecipanti alla Superlega avranno probabilmente fatturati minimi tra 500 milioni ed 1 miliardo di euro.

Anche se il Napoli di turno riuscisse fortunatamente a partecipare ad una stagione di Superlega perchè vince la Serie A, dopo anni e anni a probabilmente 70/80 milioni di fatturato annuo, che cosa ci va a fare?

Come ben dici tu, prima bisognerebbe vedere bene come è strutturata, certo.
Ma non è difficile immaginare che sopra la Superlega non ci sarà nulla, quindi chi non puo' ambire a vincerla, a cosa deve puntare esattamente durante la propria stagione? boh


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> È la volta buona che abbandono il calcio è mi guardo solo il Tennis e la Formula 1. Già da qualche anno il calcio se non per il Milan è big match di premier mi interessa sempre meno.



Con massimo rispetto che sai che ti stimo..ma quei due sport che citi, con i big 3 che hanno vinto il 90% degli slam degli ultimi 12 anni e in f1 che si viene da 7 anni di dominio assoluto di una sola casa sarebbero sport con competizione aperta?..


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Quale sarebbe con la differenza? Il Milan attuale farebbe fatica a passare i gironi di CL, quindi tutto finirebbe a novembre. E da novembre dovresti solo pensare ad arrivare tra le prime quattro per partecipare di nuovo l'anno dopo.

Qua si parla di calcio spettacolo tutto l'anno, le partite come PSG - Bayern saranno a ritmo settimanale. Io sinceramente farei subito l'abbonamento allo stadio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andrà cosi.
> 
> Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere?
> Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.
> ...



Mi sembra eccessivamente critico..soprattutto qualora con i soldi della competizione avessimo possibilità di rinforzarci..ovvio che non partiamo favoriti i primi anni, ma per la cronaca, quindi se l'anno prossimo torniamo in CL tu non la guardi perché tanto al 99,9% non la possiamo vincere?

La superlega sarà di sicuro strutturata con gironi e play-off..ma davvero pensiamo che TUTTI i top club europei vogliano un torneo inutile a servizio del solo Real?

Guardate la premier, + soldi ha creato + competitività..

se tutti hanno + soldi la bravura torna a valere, non più solo la differenza economica incolmabile


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe con la differenza? Il Milan attuale farebbe fatica a passare i gironi di CL, quindi tutto finirebbe a novembre. E da novembre dovresti solo pensare ad arrivare tra le prime quattro per partecipare di nuovo l'anno dopo.
> 
> Qua si parla di calcio spettacolo tutto l'anno, le partite come PSG - Bayern saranno a ritmo settimanale. Io sinceramente farei subito l'abbonamento allo stadio.



Col Milan attuale, mi sto godendo un campionato avvincente.

L' anno prossimo cosa dovrei godermi esattamente? Chiedo.

Cioè, cosa dovrei vedere? Si magari la Super League sarà un divertente impegno, tanto il mercoledi sera sono stanco dal lavoro.
Mi accontenterò di non arrivare ultimo, perchè di vincerla non se ne parla per almeno un lustro.

Ma la domenica il campionato? cosa dovremmo guardare esattamente e perchè sopratutto?


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco in che senso il calcio non è il basket quindi non è divertente? Psg Liverpool è stata una partita bellissima, Inter Napoli di ieri molto meno.

Io sinceramente preferisco guardarmi Milan Liverpool o Milan Psg invece di Milan Genoa o Milan Benevento.

Ovviamente il Milan partecipando alla super lega triplicherebbe il fatturato e ci porterebbe i campioni che rendono le partite divertenti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra eccessivamente critico..soprattutto qualora con i soldi della competizione avessimo possibilità di rinforzarci..ovvio che non partiamo favoriti i primi anni, ma per la cronaca, quindi se l'anno prossimo torniamo in CL tu non la guardi perché tanto al 99,9% non la possiamo vincere?
> 
> La superlega sarà di sicuro strutturata con gironi e play-off..ma davvero pensiamo che TUTTI i top club europei vogliano un torneo inutile a servizio del solo Real?
> 
> ...



Boh, io sono molto pragmatico.

Se dopo 3/4 giornate capisco che non possiamo vincere, che guardo a fare il resto?
Non resta alcun obbiettivo se non la puoi vincere.

Io il mio tempo non lo perdo generalmente mai.


----------



## folletto (19 Aprile 2021)

Se pensano di fare una NBA del calcio secondo me sbagliano di grosso, magari sbaglio ma una lega di quel tipo non è replicabile nel calcio pro europeo. Magari sbaglio io ma non credo in questo progetto.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se pensano di fare una NBA del calcio secondo me sbagliano di grosso, magari sbaglio ma una lega di quel tipo non è replicabile nel calcio pro europeo. Magari sbaglio io ma non credo in questo progetto.



Ma ovvio sia cosi.

Il basket è uno sport dove fai un punto al minuto, il calcio è noiosissimo, se non hai obbiettivi non è che lo puoi guardare "per puro gusto" e spettacolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Come avevo detto nell'altro topic. La verità che questo progetto era già bello lanciato, ma non per ora ma forse 5 anni. Cosa è successo? Il Covid ragazzi il Covid... avete visto il Real Madrid? Ha speso 1 mld di euro per rifare lo stadio che sembra una navicella che persino Frizer sarebbe geloso. Il Totocoso ha speso 1 mld per lo stadio ed ora da un anno e passa non incassa un cent. Il Barcellona è piena di debiti.. altre squadre tipo City che vorrebbero spendere ma non possono per via della UEFA. Il Covid ha dato una mazzata a tutti ed i club dovevano approvare la cosa in fretta.


Per quanto riguarda il Milan, beh vediamo ora se Eddiot ha intenzione di giocarla in modo competitivo oppure facciamo la comparsa tanto per intascarsi soldi speriamo di non diventare l'equivalente dell'Olimpia Milano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, io sono molto pragmatico.
> 
> Se dopo 3/4 giornate capisco che non possiamo vincere, che guardo a fare il resto?
> Non resta alcun obbiettivo se non la puoi vincere.
> ...



Ma se tipo ci fosse una fase a gironi e poi play-off credo l'interesse rimarrebbe


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Se per te non ha senso guardare finalmente una competizione dove ha la GARANZIA che ogni anno ci siano i migliori club d'europa per storia e blasone allora non so cosa guardi a fare il resto.
Stiamo parlando del MEGLIO che il calcio possa offrire.
E, egoisticamente, stiamo parlando di un progetto che accorcia di 10 anni il nostro progetto di crescita del fatturato, che ne esce triplicato e di fatto ci consegna la "bodenza di fuogoh" necessaria per tornare subito grandi e poter sostenere rose dai costi del Grande Milan. 
Io sono felicissimo, e non vedo l'ora di guardarmi la superlega.
Comprerò anche merchandising per sostenere l'iniziativa, perchè chi lavora per riportare il milan ai vertici all'interno di una elite ristretta cui noi apparteniamo DI DIRITTO, è mio amico a prescindere.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma se tipo ci fosse una fase a gironi e poi play-off credo l'interesse rimarrebbe



Ci saranno sempre squadre nettamente più forti delle altre, non ci sarà mai equilibrio totale.

Se dopo 3 giornate ti rendi conto che la tua squadra non arriverà mai nelle prime tre, visto che la Serie A diventerà inutile, ci troveremo magari già al 31 di agosto a pensare alla stagione seguente.

Mah.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se per te non ha senso guardare finalmente una competizione dove ha la GARANZIA che ogni anno ci siano i migliori club d'europa per storia e blasone allora non so cosa guardi a fare il resto.
> Stiamo parlando del MEGLIO che il calcio possa offrire.
> E, egoisticamente, stiamo parlando di un progetto che accorcia di 10 anni il nostro progetto di crescita del fatturato, che ne esce triplicato e di fatto ci consegna la "bodenza di fuogoh" necessaria per tornare subito grandi e poter sostenere rose dai costi del Grande Milan.
> Io sono felicissimo, e non vedo l'ora di guardarmi la superlega.
> Comprerò anche merchandising per sostenere l'iniziativa, perchè chi lavora per riportare il milan ai vertici all'interno di una elite ristretta cui noi apparteniamo DI DIRITTO, è mio amico a prescindere.



A me piace la competizione, l' adrenalina da obbiettivo raggiunto.

Vedere le partite tanto per vedere calcio, non me ne frega nulla. Per me è un gioco stupido.

Il calcio lo guardiamo per le emozioni che ci da, mica perchè ci sono 22 persone che devono buttare un pezzo di cuoio oltre una linea di gesso.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andrà cosi.
> 
> Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere?
> Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.
> ...



Ma scusa perchè adesso il Milan quante possibilità ha di vincere qualcosa?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa perchè adesso il Milan quante possibilità ha di vincere qualcosa?



Non so, fino a 2 mesi fa mi davano del perdente perchè mi accontentavo del quarto posto. 

Vedi tu cosa pensava il tifoso medio, immagino di vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...


La verginità l'abbiamo persa quando si è permesso alle prime 4 di giocare la vecchia coppa dei campioni, adesso non facciamo i santarellini. Miracolosamente questa stagione ci stiamo giocando l'accesso alla Champions, però seguendo il tuo ragionamento tanto vale non andarci, perché tanto le speranze di superare i gironi sono davvero minime. Quindi dove sarebbe la differenza? non capisco veramente questo tipo di critica... con il ffp e con le regole attuali siamo condannati per 100 anni, non per 10.


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> È la volta buona che abbandono il calcio è mi guardo solo il Tennis e la Formula 1. Già da qualche anno il calcio se non per il Milan è big match di premier mi interessa sempre meno.



Pensa che avresti i big match di premier e il milan assieme|


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Boh, è veramente la morte del calcio. E pensa ai tifosi di Fiorentina, Torino, Genoa, ecc..., che di fatto si ritroveranno a competere in un campionato di serie B.
> Già i cambiamenti avvenuti negli ultimi 20 anni hanno reso impossibile per squadre di campionati inferiori lo stare al passo con gli altri, e pensare che fino agli anni '80 e ai primi '90 c'erano realtà come Porto, Dinamo Kiev, Steaua e Ajax che vincevano le Champions o ci andavano vicino, o "miracoli" come quelli di Verona e Samp nei principali campionati nazionali.
> Già allora il calcio era stato rovinato. Questo sarà il colpo di grazia.



Si diceva così anche quando nasceva l'Eurolega di basket....Poi l'Eurolega è nata ed è continuato esattamente tutto come prima ed i tifosi delle squadre che non fanno parte dell'eurolega seguono il campionato e nel caso le altre coppe.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusami un attimo: le squadre partecipanti alla Superlega avranno probabilmente fatturati minimi tra 500 milioni ed 1 miliardo di euro.
> 
> Anche se il Napoli di turno riuscisse fortunatamente a partecipare ad una stagione di Superlega perchè vince la Serie A, dopo anni e anni a probabilmente 70/80 milioni di fatturato annuo, che cosa ci va a fare?


Ma questo non succede già ora con la CL? Ai quarti arrivano quasi sempre le stesse, con al massimo uno o due sorprese. Lo stesso potrà succedere coi Playoff di Superlega.




pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ben dici tu, prima bisognerebbe vedere bene come è strutturata, certo.
> Ma non è difficile immaginare che sopra la Superlega non ci sarà nulla, quindi chi non puo' ambire a vincerla, a cosa deve puntare esattamente durante la propria stagione? boh


La Superlega può fruttare i soldi di cui si parla solo con un sistema altamente competitivo. Se tra le varie squadre c’è un divario tipo Barcellona-Krasnodar, il sistema implode.
Faranno necessariamente un sistema in modo tale che le squadre possano avere livelli simili. Peraltro, nella regular season ci sarebbero 5 posti buoni per continuare il percorso su 10. Quindi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, ci saranno al massimo una o due squadre per girone a essere tagliate fuori. 
Poi, dipendesse da me, io prevederei un meccanismo di esclusione dei club, anche fondatori, che partecipano come partecipa l’Italia di rugby al sei Nazioni con possibilità di inserire realtà più competitive Ma di questo per ora non c’è traccia.
E, in ogni caso, la Superlega NON sostituisce i campionati nazionali ma la CL. L’Inter non ha ritirato la squadra dopo l’eliminazione dalla CL. Le squadre della Superlega potranno continuare a giocare per la vittoria del titolo nazionale.


Per concludere, io vedo tante luci e qualche ombra. Per fare un bilancio complessivo, dovrei vedere all’opera questa Superlega.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> *La verginità l'abbiamo persa quando si è permesso alle prime 4 di giocare la vecchia coppa dei campioni,* adesso non facciamo i santarellini. Miracolosamente questa stagione ci stiamo giocando l'accesso alla Champions, però seguendo il tuo ragionamento tanto vale non andarci, perché tanto le speranze di superare i gironi sono davvero minime. Quindi dove sarebbe la differenza? non capisco veramente questo tipo di critica... con il ffp e con le regole attuali siamo condannati per 100 anni, non per 10.



Concordo. Proprio per questo adesso sarà ancora peggio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me piace la competizione, l' adrenalina da obbiettivo raggiunto.
> 
> Vedere le partite tanto per vedere calcio, non me ne frega nulla. Per me è un gioco stupido.
> 
> Il calcio lo guardiamo per le emozioni che ci da, mica perchè ci sono 22 persone che devono buttare un pezzo di cuoio oltre una linea di gesso.



Ma infatti a me piace il calcio equo, senza Lega Serie A comandata da ras mafiosi (non dico i nomi ma avete capito tutti chi intendo) e il carrozzone uefa che crea un sistema "meritocratico" che ti permette di vedere il Bate Borisov stabilmente in CL ma il Milan fuori.
Senza parlare del FPF che affossa chi non fa già parte di un'elite ristretta.
La superlega in pratica è il nostro biglietto di ingresso per quel mondo per il quale avremmo dovuto attendere 10 anni minimo per tornare. 
Abbiamo vinto la lotteria, torneremo ad avere grandi campioni, a lottare per essere i migliori solo con i migliori.
Se non è competizione e adrenalina questa...


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, fino a 2 mesi fa mi davano del perdente perchè mi accontentavo del quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi tu cosa pensava il tifoso medio, immagino di vincere lo scudetto.



E ma con la Superlega sarà lo stesso....Dopo 5 giornate il Milan è secondo, tu speri di arrivare nelle 5 che si sfideranno ai play off e c'è chi ti darà del perdente perchè vuole arrivare primo...salvo dopo magari arrivare ottavi....


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andrà cosi.
> 
> Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere?
> Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.
> ...



Domanda: perché il Milan non può avere una squadra stellare? Perché Elliot che investi miliardi ovunque non può farlo nel Milan una volta fuori dal contesto del ffp e in un sistema che è destinato a superare la NBA come valore?


----------



## Manue (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda ti rispondo facendo un parallelo con la F1, 
sono ferrarista e la seguo sempre, con 0 speranze di vincere ovviamente.
Perchè?
Passione.
E ovviamente speranza.

Il Milan oggi non può competere, ma a me sembra che questa sia la via più breve per tornare a competere.

Lascia un pò l'amaro in bocca tutto questo, 
perché il rischio è che il campionato perda valore, senza i posti da conquistarsi, 
però magari rivedono la formula anche della Serie A e si inventano dei playoff ecc ecc...


----------



## First93 (19 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me piace il calcio equo, senza Lega Serie A comandata da ras mafiosi (non dico i nomi ma avete capito tutti chi intendo) e il carrozzone uefa che crea un sistema "meritocratico" che ti permette di vedere il Bate Borisov stabilmente in CL ma il Milan fuori.
> Senza parlare del FPF che affossa chi non fa già parte di un'elite ristretta.
> La superlega in pratica è il nostro biglietto di ingresso per quel mondo per il quale avremmo dovuto attendere 10 anni minimo per tornare.
> Abbiamo vinto la lotteria, torneremo ad avere grandi campioni, a lottare per essere i migliori solo con i migliori.
> Se non è competizione e adrenalina questa...



Beh sul fatto di avere grandi campioni è tutto da vedere, i soldi ci saranno e anche a valanga, ma poi bisogna spenderli per i giocatori. Io spero che col fatto che la partecipazione sarà garantita... a buon intenditore poche parole.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con massimo rispetto che sai che ti stimo..ma quei due sport che citi, con i big 3 che hanno vinto il 90% degli slam degli ultimi 12 anni e in f1 che si viene da 7 anni di dominio assoluto di una sola casa sarebbero sport con competizione aperta?..



Hai ragione in parte Fratello, sono molto combattuto. Sul Tennis non ti do ragione perché è uno sport completamente diverso. A me piace tutto, mi guardo anche i Challenger per farti capire, i Big 3 non vincono perché hanno più soldi vincono perché riescono ad essere al top anche a più di 30 anni. Il tennis mi piace perché è una lotta costante contro te stesso ancor prima che contro l'avversario, dove a differenza che nel calcio (attuale) succedono ancora delle belle favole. Poi ripeto io mi guardo tutto, dal Challenger allo Slam.
F1 in parte hai ragione, in realtà neanche la guardo con tutto questo entusiasmo, era per dire.
Comunque ti dicevo che sono combattuto, lo sono perché ormai la superego è realtà. Si giungerà per forza di cose ad un accordo, il Calcio mondiale tolti i tifosi locali senza le 15 squadre di cui si parla perderebbe tutto l'appeal. Se da una parte mi piacerebbe vedere il Milan confrontarsi su grandi palcoscenici dall'altra mi sale un senso di tristezza. Il calcio è delle persone, è storia popolare a differenza di sport come Basket e NFL. Si tratta di rivalità, anche piccole vecchie più di 100 anni, nelle leghe più basse lotti per riuscire a salire di categoria e giocartela contro le più forti, verrebbe meno tutto come al solito solo per i soldi. Il calcio in ogni caso è destinato a un ridimensionamento, questa mi sembra una presa di posizione forte nei confronti di UEFA e FIFA che sono organismi corrotti e marci fino al midollo, il tempo ci dirà come andrà a finire e se la mossa sarà stata corretta o meno, ma sicuramente il calcio perderà gran parte del suo romanticismo.


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

Con le giuste regolamentazioni la Serie A non potrebbe che migliorare il suo Appeal. C'è chi scrive che i tifosi di Genoa, Torino, Fiorentina, vedranno le loro squadre in una competizione di serie B? Ma ora giocano stabilmente per la salvezza da anni, quando hanno mezzo giocatore forte è già venduto alla Juve.
Le squadre fondatrici avrebbero una ricchezza molto elevata e bisognerebbe cercare di pareggiare le cose in campionato, come ad esempio una quota di giovani o di italiani da schierare obbligatoriamente. Inoltre una parte dei soldi saranno sicuramente reinvestiti nei club minori, che potrebbero beneficiare di una maggior ricchezza generale. 
In ogni caso è difficile che la Seria A riesca a far più schifo di quanto non faccia ora...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Ne riparleremo la settimana di vigilia di Real-Milan e vedremo se ci sarà piu o meno interesse della vigilia di Milan-Benevento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione in parte Fratello, sono molto combattuto. Sul Tennis non ti do ragione perché è uno sport completamente diverso. A me piace tutto, mi guardo anche i Challenger per farti capire, i Big 3 non vincono perché hanno più soldi vincono perché riescono ad essere al top anche a più di 30 anni. Il tennis mi piace perché è una lotta costante contro te stesso ancor prima che contro l'avversario, dove a differenza che nel calcio (attuale) succedono ancora delle belle favole. Poi ripeto io mi guardo tutto, dal Challenger allo Slam.
> F1 in parte hai ragione, in realtà neanche la guardo con tutto questo entusiasmo, era per dire.
> Comunque ti dicevo che sono combattuto, lo sono perché ormai la superego è realtà. Si giungerà per forza di cose ad un accordo, il Calcio mondiale tolti i tifosi locali senza le 15 squadre di cui si parla perderebbe tutto l'appeal. Se da una parte mi piacerebbe vedere il Milan confrontarsi su grandi palcoscenici dall'altra mi sale un senso di tristezza. Il calcio è delle persone, è storia popolare a differenza di sport come Basket e NFL. Si tratta di rivalità, anche piccole vecchie più di 100 anni, nelle leghe più basse lotti per riuscire a salire di categoria e giocartela contro le più forti, verrebbe meno tutto come al solito solo per i soldi. Il calcio in ogni caso è destinato a un ridimensionamento, questa mi sembra una presa di posizione forte nei confronti di UEFA e FIFA che sono organismi corrotti e marci fino al midollo, il tempo ci dirà come andrà a finire e se la mossa sarà stata corretta o meno, ma sicuramente il calcio perderà gran parte del suo romanticismo.



Certamente perderà il romanticismo..ma è in fondo un romanticismo che è già "andato"..noi magari vediamo la nsotra realtà, dove un derby ha ancora senso..ma penso tipo a Torino, dover il derby ormai ha valore solo per i tifosi granata..a quelli gobbi perdere col toro o con la spal è lo stesso...perché ormai il divario è talmente colossale che non è nemmeno più una sfida..
Poi altri match romantici già oggi che significano? un derby della lanterna per la salvezza?

Il fatto è che la competizione è già morta oggi...in Italia veniamo da 9 anni di dominio di una sola squadra..9...manco negli anni 60 capitava...

Serve un'evoluzione..inoltre davvero ormai il costo dei club è troppo alto, chi ha in rosa certi top non può da un anno all'altro vedersi mancare 100 milioni..

Sarà un calcio diverso, ma già oggi è cambiato..l'importante è che noi stiamo dove ci compete e non nella serie b del calcio come oggi


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo la settimana di vigilia di Real-Milan e vedremo se ci sarà piu o meno interesse della vigilia di Milan-Benevento.



Io ultimamente, ogni partita ho l' adrenalina addosso perchè son tutti punti pesanti.

Se partecipiamo ad una competizione dove le speranze di vincere rasentano lo zero, nemmeno Real - Milan mi darà mezza emozione.

Tu mi dirai: potremo fare una squadra stellare.

Ok, ma ci saranno sempre squadre che saranno evidentemente più forti delle altre.

E a quel punto, chi non rientra in quella cerchia, parteciperà alla competizione senza nemmeno l' idea di poter arrivare a qualche obbiettivo minore, che può essere ad esempio qualificarsi alla CL o all' EL di turno.

Bello schifo.

Quando capirete che non gliene frega nulla di noi tifosi, ma vogliono solo mettere ancora più soldi in saccoccia sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Senza contare che, molti gioiscono, introiti super milionari, squadre stellari ecc ecc, forse non avete ancora capito che quei soldi verranno fuori direttamente dal vostro portafogli.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, io sono molto pragmatico.
> 
> Se dopo 3/4 giornate capisco che non possiamo vincere, che guardo a fare il resto?
> Non resta alcun obbiettivo se non la puoi vincere.
> ...



Perchè scusa negli ultimi dieci anni abbiamo lottato per vincere qualcosa? Eppure le hai guardate le partite no? Pure Milan Spezia o Milan Benevento... e invece non dovresti guarda Milan Bayern o Milan Liverpool? Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ultimamente, ogni partita ho l' adrenalina addosso perchè son tutti punti pesanti.
> 
> Se partecipiamo ad una competizione dove le speranze di vincere rasentano lo zero, nemmeno Real - Milan mi darà mezza emozione.



Discorso campato in aria, secondo me, con tutto il rispetto. Vedremo alla vigilia di Real Milan se sarà davvero come dici tu...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa negli ultimi dieci anni abbiamo lottato per vincere qualcosa? Eppure le hai guardate le partite no? Pure Milan Spezia o Milan Benevento... e invece non dovresti guarda Milan Bayern o Milan Liverpool? Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.



Sono dieci anni che partiamo con la speranza almeno di qualificarci alla CL.

Io, se parte la Superlega, sono certo che la maggior parte della stagioni partiremo senza alcun obbiettivo, o meglio, la maggior parte delle volte ( non solo noi eh), a settembre saremo già senza obbiettivo alcuno.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorso campato in aria, secondo me, con tutto il rispetto. Vedremo alla vigilia di Real Milan se sarà davvero come dici tu...



ahahaha, si lo vedremo. Anzi, tu lo vedrai.

Io lo so già.

Voglio vedere se un Real - Milan, dove tu sarai già fuori dai giochi, ti darà più o meno emozioni di un Milan - Sassuolo dove ti giochi la CL.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me piace la competizione, l' adrenalina da obbiettivo raggiunto.
> 
> Vedere le partite tanto per vedere calcio, non me ne frega nulla. Per me è un gioco stupido.
> 
> Il calcio lo guardiamo per le emozioni che ci da, mica perchè ci sono 22 persone che devono buttare un pezzo di cuoio oltre una linea di gesso.



Sono certo che ti ricrederai appena il progetto sarà esposto..

Tutti i top club sono concordi, non credo sia per "ignoranza"..e fidati, lo sanno bene i vertici dello sport che la COMPETIZIONE fa bene agli sponsor che MAI amano il dominio incontrastato...

Che poi tutti vogliano vincere ovvio, ma si giocherà ad armi pari, poi vinca il migliore..

e che ne sappiamo che senza vincoli da FFP non facciamo subito qualche bel colpo?


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha, si lo vedremo. Anzi, tu lo vedrai.
> 
> Io lo so già.
> 
> Voglio vedere se un Real - Milan, dove tu sarai già fuori dai giochi, ti darà più o meno emozioni di un Milan - Sassuolo dove ti giochi la CL.



Faccio notare che con gli introiti di cui si parla e senza più regole assurde della UEFA alla prima stagione di SL potremmo pure cercare di prendere MBappè.
Arriveranno vagonate di soldi e aumenteranno esponenzialmente investitori e sponsor.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha, si lo vedremo. Anzi, tu lo vedrai.
> 
> Io lo so già.
> 
> Voglio vedere se un Real - Milan, dove tu sarai già fuori dai giochi, ti darà più o meno emozioni di un Milan - Sassuolo dove ti giochi la CL.



Ne riparleremo stai tranquillo. Ma molto prima della vigilia di Real Milan. Ne riparleremo quando presenteremo Milinkovic Savic a Casa Milan. E vedremo se allora dirai "eh ma a me dava piu adrenalina vedere Krunic nel match decisivo contro il Benevento"... 

Ci sarà modo di riparlarne e spesso delle conseguenze CONCRETE di questa Superleague per il Milan.

Io capisco bene le critiche morali e romantiche, anche io sono scettico sotto questo aspetto, ma sul piano sportivo per un milanista no sinceramente.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo stai tranquillo. Ma molto prima della vigilia di Real Milan. Ne riparleremo quando presenteremo Milinkovic Savic a Casa Milan. E vedremo se allora dirai "eh ma a me dava piu adrenalina vedere Krunic nel match decisivo contro il Benevento"...
> 
> Ci sarà modo di riparlarne e spesso delle conseguenze CONCRETE di questa Superleague per il Milan.



Quale Milinkovic? Quello del Torino?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo stai tranquillo. Ma molto prima della vigilia di Real Milan. Ne riparleremo tra qualche settimana quando presenteremo Milinkovic Savic a Casa Milan. E vedremo se allora dirai "eh mai a me dava piu adrenalina vedere Krunic nel matche decisivo contro il Benevento"...
> 
> Ci sarà modo di riparlarne e spesso delle conseguenze CONCRETE di questa Superleague per il Milan.



Ma su questo ti do ragione, sarà bello, saccheggiare tutte le squadre rimaste fuori dal giro che conta.

Non ho dubbi, ma io parlo di calcio e divertimento.

Per me stagioni dove l' unico obbiettivo rimarrà VINCERE la Superleague, sarà deprimente.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che con gli introiti di cui si parla e senza più regole assurde della UEFA alla prima stagione di SL potremmo pure cercare di prendere MBappè.
> Arriveranno vagonate di soldi e aumenteranno esponenzialmente investitori e sponsor.



No vabbè all’inizio saremo la Cenerentola del mercato perché comunque partiamo diversi gradini sotto. Quindi i top della lega non credo. Ma nel calcio di oggi non conta tanto avere più soldi degli altri, ma avere tanti soldi. E noi avremo tanti soldi, anche se saremo più “poveri” degli altri. Quindi potremo ugualmente costruire una squadra con diversi campioni. Magari non i top della lega, ma comunque campioni.


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No vabbè all’inizio saremo la Cenerentola del mercato perché comunque partiamo diversi gradini sotto. Quindi i top della lega non credo. Ma nel calcio di oggi non conta tanto avere più soldi degli altri, ma avere tanti soldi. E noi avremo tanti soldi, anche se saremo più “poveri” degli altri. Quindi potremo ugualmente costruire una squadra con diversi campioni. Magari non i top della lega, ma comunque campioni.



Ma si certo era un esempio banale con il più prezioso giocatore per far capire il concetto. Ma è chiaro che potremo prendere molti campioni anziché quattro giovani di belle speranze.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quale Milinkovic? Quello del Torino?



Esatto. Al posto di Donnarumma


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma su questo ti do ragione, sarà bello, saccheggiare tutte le squadre rimaste fuori dal giro che conta.
> 
> Non ho dubbi, ma io parlo di calcio e divertimento.
> 
> Per me stagioni dove l' unico obbiettivo rimarrà VINCERE la Superleague, sarà deprimente.


Ma perché ti sei fissato su ‘sta cosa? Gli obiettivi saranno quelli che son sempre stati quando eravamo competitivi: lottare per vincere il campionato e fare quanta più strada possibile in Europa. Che poi è quello che tutti desideriamo da dieci anni.

Vedila così: è come se ci avesse comprato uno sceicco e avesse immesso 700 milioni all’anno di sponsor. Così ti sarebbe andata bene? Penso di sì. Ma dal punto di vista della sportività sarebbe stato lo stesso(vedi il psg in Francia).


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma su questo ti do ragione, sarà bello, saccheggiare tutte le squadre rimaste fuori dal giro che conta.
> 
> Non ho dubbi, ma io parlo di calcio e divertimento.
> 
> Per me stagioni dove l' unico obbiettivo rimarrà VINCERE la Superleague, sarà deprimente.



Il divertimento te lo darà veder giocare grandi giocatori invece di Castillejo che si incarta da solo sul pallone. Stai tranquillo che sarà cosi.

Ho citato Savic, ma il discorso di allarga a tutti i migliori giocatori esclusi che sono centinaia. 25 di questi piano piano arriveranno a giocare nel Milan al posto degli scarponi che ci sono oggi.

Non subito, ma il destino è quello se la Superleague prende piede e funziona.


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma su questo ti do ragione, sarà bello, saccheggiare tutte le squadre rimaste fuori dal giro che conta.
> 
> Non ho dubbi, ma io parlo di calcio e divertimento.
> 
> Per me stagioni dove l' unico obbiettivo rimarrà VINCERE la Superleague, sarà deprimente.


Ma ora che obiettivi abbiamo? arrivare quarti per partecipare ad una competizione dalla quale usciremmo subito a prescindere, questo per anni e anni, finché forse potremmo creare una minima base solida e diventare una specie di Atletico (cioè non vincere mai nulla ne più e ne meno). Forse vi siete dimenticati i tempi del vero calcio anni 80-90, dove la superlega era la serie A e dove nell'Avellino, nell'Udinese, ecc. giocavano potenziali palloni d'oro, dove il Milan comprava i palloni d'oro per farli sedere in panchina e dove in Champions ci andava solo la prima e nessuno "lottava per il quarto posto". Il "Lottare per il quarto" a cui ti stai appellando ora è una cosa che c'è da massimo 15 anni, l'emblema del periodo più buio del calcio monidale.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

Non seguo il basket. Se l'Eurolega funziona così, la ritengo una porcata. È proprio il principio ad essere assurdo. Sacrificare lo sport, la competizione e quel poco che era rimasto di sano in nome dei guadagni di pochi per me è un delitto.
E non capisco di cosa dovrei rallegrarmi, come se i soldi entrassero in tasca a me


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il divertimento te lo darà veder giocare grandi giocatori invece di Castillejo che si incarta da solo sul pallone. Stai tranquillo che sarà cosi.
> 
> Ho citato Savic, ma il discorso di allarga a tutti i migliori giocatori esclusi che sono centinaia. 25 di questi piano piano arriveranno a giocare nel Milan al posto degli scarponi che ci sono oggi.
> 
> Non subito, ma il destino è quello se la Superleague prende piede e funziona.





danjr ha scritto:


> Ma ora che obiettivi abbiamo? arrivare quarti per partecipare ad una competizione dalla quale usciremmo subito a prescindere, questo per anni e anni, finché forse potremmo creare una minima base solida e diventare una specie di Atletico (cioè non vincere mai nulla ne più e ne meno). Forse vi siete dimenticati i tempi del vero calcio anni 80-90, dove la superlega era la serie A e dove nell'Avellino, nell'Udinese, ecc. giocavano potenziali palloni d'oro, dove il Milan comprava i palloni d'oro per farli sedere in panchina e dove in Champions ci andava solo la prima e nessuno "lottava per il quarto posto". Il "Lottare per il quarto" a cui ti stai appellando ora è una cosa che c'è da massimo 15 anni, l'emblema del periodo più buio del calcio monidale.



Il forum è infuocato su sto quarto posto. Tanto per fare un esempio.

Voglio vedere l' anno prossimo, se dopo 3 giornate per sbaglio ci renderemo conto di non essere competitivi per la vittoria, con che animo si assisterà al resto della stagione, senza alcun obbiettivo, senza alcuna qualificazione da ottenere, senza manco dover lottare per non arrivare negli ultimi 3 posti per non retrocedere.

Per ora è un immenso MAH. 

Certo, le stagioni dove saremo fortissimi saranno bellissime da vedere, ma le altre?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il forum è infuocato su sto quarto posto. Tanto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Voglio vedere l' anno prossimo, se dopo 3 giornate per sbaglio ci renderemo conto di non essere competitivi per la vittoria, con che animo si assisterà al resto della stagione, senza alcun obbiettivo, senza alcuna qualificazione da ottenere, senza manco dover lottare per non arrivare negli ultimi 3 posti per non retrocedere.
> 
> ...



Saremo infuocati per il sesto posto al limite, che da accesso ai playoff di Superlega.

Ma capisco il tuo concetto, lo trovo poco lungimirante ma lo capisco. Chiaro che qualche tempo ci vorrà per adattarsi ad una situazione nuova, d'altra parte entreremo a far parte della migliore competizione mondiale calcistica, dove vedremo in campo i migliori allenatori, i migliori giocatori, partite aperte e bellissime.

Da un lato qualcosa si perde (anche io in fondo saro un po' nostalgico, lo so), dall'altro si apre un mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Saremo infuocati per il sesto posto al limite, che da accesso ai playoff di Superlega.
> 
> Ma capisco il tuo concetto, lo trovo poco lungimirante ma lo capisco. Chiaro che qualche tempo ci vorrà per adattarsi ad una situazione nuova, d'altra parte entreremo a far parte della migliore competizione mondiale calcistica, dove vedremo in campo i migliori allenatori, i migliori giocatori, partite aperte e bellissime.
> 
> Da un lato qualcosa si perde (anche io in fondo saro un po' nostalgico, lo so), dall'altro si apre un mondo.



Perchè tu parti da un concetto di incredibile equilibrio e partite aperte e bellissime.

Ma non sarà affatto cosi, Bayern - PSG vi ha lavato il cervello a tutti.

La realtà sarà che ci saranno partite bellissime, ma se per sbaglio non sei nella cerchia degli eletti perchè sbagli il mercato o i tuoi giocatori sono meno forti di quelli che pensavi, la tua stagione sarà *letteralmente*, finita a settembre.


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il forum è infuocato su sto quarto posto. Tanto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Voglio vedere l' anno prossimo, se dopo 3 giornate per sbaglio ci renderemo conto di non essere competitivi per la vittoria, con che animo si assisterà al resto della stagione, senza alcun obbiettivo, senza alcuna qualificazione da ottenere, senza manco dover lottare per non arrivare negli ultimi 3 posti per non retrocedere.
> 
> ...


Ti faccio notare che hanno fatto diventare il quarto posto uguale al secondo posto, ti sembra competizione questa?
io sono un nostalgico al 100x100 e se mi chiedessero di tornare indietro ai 3 stranieri per squadra e solo 1 in coppa campioni sarei la persona più felice del mondo, ma piuttosto dello status quo attuale, viva la superlega tutta la vita


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> T*i faccio notare che hanno fatto diventare il quarto posto uguale al secondo posto*, ti sembra competizione questa?
> io sono un nostalgico al 100x100 e se mi chiedessero di tornare indietro ai 3 stranieri per squadra e solo 1 in coppa campioni sarei la persona più felice del mondo, ma piuttosto dello status quo attuale, viva la superlega tutta la vita



Infatti non mi piace la cosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè tu parti da un concetto di incredibile equilibrio e partite aperte e bellissime.
> 
> Ma non sarà affatto cosi, Bayern - PSG vi ha lavato il cervello a tutti.
> 
> La realtà sarà che ci saranno partite bellissime, ma se per sbaglio non sei nella cerchia degli eletti perchè sbagli il mercato o i tuoi giocatori sono meno forti di quelli che pensavi, la tua stagione sarà *letteralmente*, finita a settembre.



Non capisco perchè. Prima di tutto si gioca il campionato. Secondo quello che dici è cosi anche nel calcio attuale.

Cosa facevi quando nelle passate stagioni abbiamo cannato il calciomercato? L'anno di Mirabelli o quelli di Galliani? Pure l'anno scorso prima del covid... La stagione non era LETTERALMENTE già finita a Natale?

Poi è per forza una competizione equilibrata. Chiaro che un Milan che fattura 180 milioni come oggi se incontra il Real viene asfaltato (pure se con lo United non mi sembra sia successo, anzi), ma un Milan che fattura 600/700 milioni, dunque con un parco giocatori radicalmente diverso dall'attuale, perchè non dovrebbe competere?

Il principio è che in Superlega giocheranno i 500 migliori giocatori, dunque lo spettacolo è inevitabile in ogni singola partita. Bayern PSG è stata spettacolare proprio per questo, 22 campioni che si sono affrontati a viso aperto e divertendosi. Che poi è lo scopo di tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Per me sarebbe una competizione grandiosa, con squadroni a darsi battaglia ogni settimana, tornerei a guardarmi le partite oltre al Milan e le fasi finali di Champions League.
Sono super favorevole e se dovesse esserci un abbonamento per vedere questo torneo lo farei seduta stante, e lo dice uno che non paga Sky da anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2021)

Scusate ma perchè dite che la SuperLega potrebbe finire dopo 2 o tre partite? Magari all'inizio che ci sono ancora squadra più forti tipo del Milan che è ancora osceno.. ma tra qualche anno, se ci sono più soldi significa maggiore investimenti. Secondo me tutte le squadre saranno equilibrate. Io non credo che vedremo il Real o Barcellona vincere ogni anno.. secondo me no.


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Aprile 2021)

Scusate ma secondo me c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: non è che si prende il Milan attuale che fattura meno di 200 milioni e lo si porta a competere contro i Real, i PSG, i Liverpool che fatturano 5-6 volte di più. La Superlega garantisce a tutte le partecipanti ricavi molto importanti e l'obiettivo è chiaramente avere solo squadre con giocatori di un certo livello perchè la nuova generazione che del calcio vede solo gli highlights (come dimostrato da un recente studio) se ne fa ben poco del prestigio del Milan a livello storico. Poi è ovvio che chi fattura già oggi, senza Superlega, 600 milioni come il Real partirà con un vantaggio importante ma non bisogna neanche dimenticare che oggi un club arrivare a fatturare tanto non solo per il budget garantito dalla UEFA per la Champions ma per tutti gli sponsor ad essa collegati. Con la Superlega la visibilità di un club come il Milan aumenterebbe a prescindere e la distribuzione dei ricavi ottenuti dalle sponsorizzazioni tra 12 club farebbe sì che il divario tra una top assoluta ed un club come il nostra possa ridursi molto più in fretta di quanto potrebbe fare con il sistema attuale. Si è sempre detto che il Milan è uno "sleeping giant" in termini di potenzialità di fatturato ed un'occasione del genere permetterebbe di risvegliarlo davvero questo gigante.

Quindi, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, con questo sistema innanzitutto potresti giocartela per entrare tre le prime 5 della Superlega e di certo lotteresti ogni anno per il campionato con Juve ed Inter. Mi rendo conto che non sia nobile ma negli ultimi 10 anni in serie A abbiamo assistito solo a due campionati combattuti (2018 e 2012). Con 3 club con fatturati più o meno simili la competizione non dovrebbe mancare.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè tu parti da un concetto di incredibile equilibrio e partite aperte e bellissime.
> 
> Ma non sarà affatto cosi, Bayern - PSG vi ha lavato il cervello a tutti.
> 
> La realtà sarà che ci saranno partite bellissime, ma se per sbaglio non sei nella cerchia degli eletti perchè sbagli il mercato o i tuoi giocatori sono meno forti di quelli che pensavi, la tua stagione sarà *letteralmente*, finita a settembre.



Ok, qualifichiamoci in Champions quest'anno, andiamo nei gironi con Real e Lipsia. Usciamo dalla Champions a natale, in campionato se Napoli, Juve ed Inter fanno il loro dovere restiamo noi a giocarci l'ultimo posto disponibile con le altre 3 pari livello, con il rishio di dover ricominciare dall'europa league già dopo un anno.

In superlega oltre che triplicare (trovami un'altra squadra che triplica il fatturato entrandoci di quelle fondatrici), avremmo la certezza di avere una vetrina inimmaginabile ad nel breve saremmo almeno una delle 20 migliori squadre al mondo, con i soldi incassati conterà la programmazione e la competenza forse ancora più che in questo periodo di magra. 

Questo per dire che si puo tornare grandi con la superlega o senza, nei due casi ci vuole competenza, ma hai più possibilità con la superlega (oltre che decimare i tempi).


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma perchè dite che la SuperLega potrebbe finire dopo 2 o tre partite? Magari all'inizio che ci sono ancora squadra più forti tipo del Milan che è ancora osceno.. ma tra qualche anno, se ci sono più soldi significa maggiore investimenti. Secondo me tutte le squadre saranno equilibrate. Io non credo che vedremo il Real o Barcellona vincere ogni anno.. secondo me no.



Lo penso anche io, all'inizio la differenza economica peserà tanto ma con l'andare del tempo le cose dovrebbero diventare più equilibrate.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo me c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: non è che si prende il Milan attuale che fattura meno di 200 milioni e lo si porta a competere contro i Real, i PSG, i Liverpool che fatturano 5-6 volte di più. La Superlega garantisce a tutte le partecipanti ricavi molto importanti e l'obiettivo è chiaramente avere solo squadre con giocatori di un certo livello perchè la nuova generazione che del calcio vede solo gli highlights (come dimostrato da un recente studio) se ne fa ben poco del prestigio del Milan a livello storico. Poi è ovvio che chi fattura già oggi, senza Superlega, 600 milioni come il Real partirà con un vantaggio importante ma non bisogna neanche dimenticare che oggi un club arrivare a fatturare tanto non solo per il budget garantito dalla UEFA per la Champions ma per tutti gli sponsor ad essa collegati. Con la Superlega la visibilità di un club come il Milan aumenterebbe a prescindere e la distribuzione dei ricavi ottenuti dalle sponsorizzazioni tra 12 club farebbe sì che il divario tra una top assoluta ed un club come il nostra possa ridursi molto più in fretta di quanto potrebbe fare con il sistema attuale. Si è sempre detto che il Milan è uno "sleeping giant" in termini di potenzialità di fatturato ed un'occasione del genere permetterebbe di risvegliarlo davvero questo gigante.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, con questo sistema innanzitutto potresti giocartela per entrare tre le prime 5 della Superlega e di certo lotteresti ogni anno per il campionato con Juve ed Inter. Mi rendo conto che non sia nobile ma negli ultimi 10 anni in serie A abbiamo assistito solo a due campionati combattuti (2018 e 2012). Con 3 club con fatturati più o meno simili la competizione non dovrebbe mancare.



Hai ragione, c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: il calcio non andrebbe costruito su misura per chi guarda solo gli Highligts ma per i tifosi che si possano chiamare tali e la Superlega è un insulto a tutto questo.

Come già detto...se vogliamo far parte di questo "business", "Show", questa americanata invereconda facciamolo pure ma usiamo le parole corrette e smettiamo di chiamarlo sport.


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: il calcio non andrebbe costruito su misura per chi guarda solo gli Highligts ma per i tifosi che si possano chiamare tali e la Superlega è un insulto a tutto questo.
> 
> Come già detto...se vogliamo far parte di questo "business", "Show", questa americanata invereconda facciamolo pure ma usiamo le parole corrette e smettiamo di chiamarlo sport.


Negli ultimi anni PSG e City, spesso anche con metodi poco trasparenti, hanno fatto collezioni di campioni soltanto perchè hanno un proprietario riccio....questo sarebbe sport? Dov'è il merito di un club nato negli anni 70, senza storia e tradizione, senza neanche un campo di allenamento proprio fino a 10 anni fa, che oggi schiera in contemporanea Neymar e Mbappè? Il Milan degli olandesi senza i soldi di Berlusconi, sulla cui origine meglio stendere un velo pietoso, non ci sarebbe stato, probabilmente senza il decreto spalma debiti del 2003 avrebbe dovuto vendere metà rosa ed addio ciclo con Ancelotti....Anche questo sport? I mondiali assegnati al Qatar che si sta macchiando di crimini indicibili per organizzarli è sport ad alto livello? 

Nell'attuale sistema UEFA viene premiato chi fattura di più mentre le società organizzate e serie (Borussia, Ajax etc...) si accontentano di qualche sporadico posto al sole, regolarmente senza vittorie, per poi rifornire le panchine e le tribune delle solite big europee. Anche questo è sport? Questa invece non è un "americanata"? 

Lo sport vero, quello nobile, è una competizione tra individui che si mettono alla prova e si sfidano per decretare il migliore. Il calcio attuale della UEFA e della FIFA è distante anni luce e fare leva ora sulla morale lo trovo fuori tempo massimo. Mi dirai che ora però per accedere alla Champions ci si deve comunque qualificare e che nessuno ha il posto garantito. Vero, verissimo. Ma non siamo più negli anni 80-90 dove un Genoa arrivava in semifinale di Coppa Uefa e la Samp sfiorava la vittoria della Champions. Da 10-15 anni i campionati nazionali delle principali federazioni europee sono a senso unico (Juve/Italia, PSG/Francia, Bayern/Germania, Porto/Portogallo etc....) e tra le prime 8 di Champions arrivano sempre quell 4-5 squadre che conosciamo bene, anche nei loro anni peggiori. La competizione è già finita da un pezzo, i valori sportivi non ha senso chiamarli in causa quando 18enni hanno già il procuratore che chiede 20 milioni di commissione. E' tutto un business, tutta "un'americanata". Si tratta solo di scegliere lo show che uno preferisce ma evitiamo di parlare di morale per favore perchè non è proprio il caso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo me c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: non è che si prende il Milan attuale che fattura meno di 200 milioni e lo si porta a competere contro i Real, i PSG, i Liverpool che fatturano 5-6 volte di più. La Superlega garantisce a tutte le partecipanti ricavi molto importanti e l'obiettivo è chiaramente avere solo squadre con giocatori di un certo livello perchè la nuova generazione che del calcio vede solo gli highlights (come dimostrato da un recente studio) se ne fa ben poco del prestigio del Milan a livello storico. Poi è ovvio che chi fattura già oggi, senza Superlega, 600 milioni come il Real partirà con un vantaggio importante ma non bisogna neanche dimenticare che oggi un club arrivare a fatturare tanto non solo per il budget garantito dalla UEFA per la Champions ma per tutti gli sponsor ad essa collegati. Con la Superlega la visibilità di un club come il Milan aumenterebbe a prescindere e la distribuzione dei ricavi ottenuti dalle sponsorizzazioni tra 12 club farebbe sì che il divario tra una top assoluta ed un club come il nostra possa ridursi molto più in fretta di quanto potrebbe fare con il sistema attuale. Si è sempre detto che il Milan è uno "sleeping giant" in termini di potenzialità di fatturato ed un'occasione del genere permetterebbe di risvegliarlo davvero questo gigante.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, con questo sistema innanzitutto potresti giocartela per entrare tre le prime 5 della Superlega e di certo lotteresti ogni anno per il campionato con Juve ed Inter. Mi rendo conto che non sia nobile ma negli ultimi 10 anni in serie A abbiamo assistito solo a due campionati combattuti (2018 e 2012). Con 3 club con fatturati più o meno simili la competizione non dovrebbe mancare.



Esatto, quoto soprattutto la parte sullo sleeping Giant. Il Milan come potenziale è superiore a chiunque in Italia e paragonabile a pochissimi nel mondo (è di poche settimane fa la notizia che siamo il primo brand italiano all’estero e il secondo in assoluto in Cina dietro solo a Real e Barca).

Di sicuro in questa nuova competizione non andremo per fare i figuranti, se non probabilmente il primo triennio (cosa fisiologica, visti gli anni da cui veniamo).

Però di sicuro rispetto all’Estate che ci attendeva, dove anche con la qualificazione CL avremmo dovuto pregare in ostrogoto per prendere un’ala destra e un centravanti che avremmo potuto schierare in Champions senza che ci ridessero dietro cani e porci, questa novità qui ci da un boost non da poco.

Le settimane scorse a leggere certe robe tipo Stacacca o seghe immonde simili in orbita Milan mi stava venendo un fegato grosso come un’anguria, ma ormai mi ero rassegnato mentalmente all’idea, questa cosa qui cambia tutto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni PSG e City, spesso anche con metodi poco trasparenti, hanno fatto collezioni di campioni soltanto perchè hanno un proprietario riccio....questo sarebbe sport? Dov'è il merito di un club nato negli anni 70, senza storia e tradizione, senza neanche un campo di allenamento proprio fino a 10 anni fa, che oggi schiera in contemporanea Neymar e Mbappè? Il Milan degli olandesi senza i soldi di Berlusconi, sulla cui origine meglio stendere un velo pietoso, non ci sarebbe stato, probabilmente senza il decreto spalma debiti del 2003 avrebbe dovuto vendere metà rosa ed addio ciclo con Ancelotti....Anche questo sport? I mondiali assegnati al Qatar che si sta macchiando di crimini indicibili per organizzarli è sport ad alto livello?
> 
> Nell'attuale sistema UEFA viene premiato chi fattura di più mentre le società organizzate e serie (Borussia, Ajax etc...) si accontentano di qualche sporadico posto al sole, regolarmente senza vittorie, per poi rifornire le panchine e le tribune delle solite big europee. Anche questo è sport? Questa invece non è un "americanata"?
> 
> Lo sport vero, quello nobile, è una competizione tra individui che si mettono alla prova e si sfidano per decretare il migliore. Il calcio attuale della UEFA e della FIFA è distante anni luce e fare leva ora sulla morale lo trovo fuori tempo massimo. Mi dirai che ora però per accedere alla Champions ci si deve comunque qualificare e che nessuno ha il posto garantito. Vero, verissimo. Ma non siamo più negli anni 80-90 dove un Genoa arrivava in semifinale di Coppa Uefa e la Samp sfiorava la vittoria della Champions. Da 10-15 anni i campionati nazionali delle principali federazioni europee sono a senso unico (Juve/Italia, PSG/Francia, Bayern/Germania, Porto/Portogallo etc....) e tra le prime 8 di Champions arrivano sempre quell 4-5 squadre che conosciamo bene, anche nei loro anni peggiori. La competizione è già finita da un pezzo, i valori sportivi non ha senso chiamarli in causa quando 18enni hanno già il procuratore che chiede 20 milioni di commissione. E' tutto un business, tutta "un'americanata". Si tratta solo di scegliere lo show che uno preferisce ma evitiamo di parlare di morale per favore perchè non è proprio il caso.



L'hai scritto tu stesso.. "individui che si sfidano per decretare chi sia il migliore". Un sistema chiuso quasi per intero come la Superlega nasce perchè si sfidino quelli che hanno più tifosi e generano più profitti non i migliori. 

I problemi nel sistema Uefa ci sono e vanno affrontati mettendo un tetto ai salari e impedendo l'erosione del patrimonio calcistico causata dal sistema di commissioni ai procuratori, non sbattendo la porta e dicendo io adesso gioco solo col mio vicino di pianerottolo perchè siamo i più ricchi, perchè chi c'è in strada a palleggiare non potrà più dimostrare di valere quanto se non più di te.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni PSG e City, spesso anche con metodi poco trasparenti, hanno fatto collezioni di campioni soltanto perchè hanno un proprietario riccio....questo sarebbe sport? Dov'è il merito di un club nato negli anni 70, senza storia e tradizione, senza neanche un campo di allenamento proprio fino a 10 anni fa, che oggi schiera in contemporanea Neymar e Mbappè? Il Milan degli olandesi senza i soldi di Berlusconi, sulla cui origine meglio stendere un velo pietoso, non ci sarebbe stato, probabilmente senza il decreto spalma debiti del 2003 avrebbe dovuto vendere metà rosa ed addio ciclo con Ancelotti....Anche questo sport? I mondiali assegnati al Qatar che si sta macchiando di crimini indicibili per organizzarli è sport ad alto livello?
> 
> Nell'attuale sistema UEFA viene premiato chi fattura di più mentre le società organizzate e serie (Borussia, Ajax etc...) si accontentano di qualche sporadico posto al sole, regolarmente senza vittorie, per poi rifornire le panchine e le tribune delle solite big europee. Anche questo è sport? Questa invece non è un "americanata"?
> 
> Lo sport vero, quello nobile, è una competizione tra individui che si mettono alla prova e si sfidano per decretare il migliore. Il calcio attuale della UEFA e della FIFA è distante anni luce e fare leva ora sulla morale lo trovo fuori tempo massimo. Mi dirai che ora però per accedere alla Champions ci si deve comunque qualificare e che nessuno ha il posto garantito. Vero, verissimo. Ma non siamo più negli anni 80-90 dove un Genoa arrivava in semifinale di Coppa Uefa e la Samp sfiorava la vittoria della Champions. Da 10-15 anni i campionati nazionali delle principali federazioni europee sono a senso unico (Juve/Italia, PSG/Francia, Bayern/Germania, Porto/Portogallo etc....) e tra le prime 8 di Champions arrivano sempre quell 4-5 squadre che conosciamo bene, anche nei loro anni peggiori. La competizione è già finita da un pezzo, i valori sportivi non ha senso chiamarli in causa quando 18enni hanno già il procuratore che chiede 20 milioni di commissione. E' tutto un business, tutta "un'americanata". Si tratta solo di scegliere lo show che uno preferisce ma evitiamo di parlare di morale per favore perchè non è proprio il caso.



10 minuti di applausi


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, quoto soprattutto la parte sullo sleeping Giant. Il Milan come potenziale è superiore a chiunque in Italia e paragonabile a pochissimi nel mondo (è di poche settimane fa la notizia che siamo il primo brand italiano all’estero e il secondo in assoluto in Cina dietro solo a Real e Barca).
> 
> Di sicuro in questa nuova competizione non andremo per fare i figuranti, se non probabilmente il primo triennio (cosa fisiologica, visti gli anni da cui veniamo).
> 
> ...



Pigliassero Benzema oggi però.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: il calcio non andrebbe costruito su misura per chi guarda solo gli Highligts ma per i tifosi che si possano chiamare tali e la Superlega è un insulto a tutto questo.
> 
> Come già detto...se vogliamo far parte di questo "business", "Show", questa americanata invereconda facciamolo pure ma usiamo le parole corrette e smettiamo di chiamarlo sport.



Ed esattamente dove sarebbero i tifosi? Perché di under 20 che segue il calcio ce ne sono 2/3 su 10....se non ti adegui subito perdi tutto. Poi ancora con sto Show...quella è la nba qui fanno come l'eurolega che va a gonfie vele ed è enormente competitiva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo me c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: non è che si prende il Milan attuale che fattura meno di 200 milioni e lo si porta a competere contro i Real, i PSG, i Liverpool che fatturano 5-6 volte di più. La Superlega garantisce a tutte le partecipanti ricavi molto importanti e l'obiettivo è chiaramente avere solo squadre con giocatori di un certo livello perchè la nuova generazione che del calcio vede solo gli highlights (come dimostrato da un recente studio) se ne fa ben poco del prestigio del Milan a livello storico. Poi è ovvio che chi fattura già oggi, senza Superlega, 600 milioni come il Real partirà con un vantaggio importante ma non bisogna neanche dimenticare che oggi un club arrivare a fatturare tanto non solo per il budget garantito dalla UEFA per la Champions ma per tutti gli sponsor ad essa collegati. Con la Superlega la visibilità di un club come il Milan aumenterebbe a prescindere e la distribuzione dei ricavi ottenuti dalle sponsorizzazioni tra 12 club farebbe sì che il divario tra una top assoluta ed un club come il nostra possa ridursi molto più in fretta di quanto potrebbe fare con il sistema attuale. Si è sempre detto che il Milan è uno "sleeping giant" in termini di potenzialità di fatturato ed un'occasione del genere permetterebbe di risvegliarlo davvero questo gigante.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, con questo sistema innanzitutto potresti giocartela per entrare tre le prime 5 della Superlega e di certo lotteresti ogni anno per il campionato con Juve ed Inter. Mi rendo conto che non sia nobile ma negli ultimi 10 anni in serie A abbiamo assistito solo a due campionati combattuti (2018 e 2012). Con 3 club con fatturati più o meno simili la competizione non dovrebbe mancare.



Non sottovaluterei il discorso dello "spazio salariale".

Se una squadra fattura 600, spende 600 e guadagnerà 900 avrà 300 miloni da offrire per nuovi giocatori
Se una squadra fattura 200, spende 200 e guadagnerà 800 avrà 600 milioni da offrire per nuovi giocatori.

Chi è più indietro potrà essere molto più attivo nell'acquisire nuovi contratti.


----------



## Devil man (19 Aprile 2021)

Da tifoso l'unico aspetto positivo potrebbe essere lo stile di torneo alla "NBA". Giocatori forti, squadre d'élite, partite piene di clamore ad ogni giornata

1) Per i club che sono già dentro: ricavi, marketing e in generale il DENARO che circolerà è la cosa più positiva (Ogni squadra che non faccia parte della Premier League non potrà mai competere contro le squadre Inglesi perché al momento il denaro che circola all'interno è 3 volte tanto rispetto alle altre);

2) Per i club non élite ( ex. Sassuolo ) penso che tutto gli faccia schifo in questo momento, forse l'unica cosa buona è se i club top verranno squalificati, sarà più facile per loro qualificarsi per le competizioni europee.

3) Per il CALCIO nel suo insieme penso sia pericoloso una superlega ma penso anche che una rivoluzione contro la mafia UEFA / FIFA sia necessaria, sono anni che a loro non importa più del vero calcio..:

hanno aggiunto FPF casuali con più scappatoie che mai, punendo solo 1 squadra ogni 3 anni ( Vedi il Milan ) mentre gli altri si limitano a riciclare denaro fra di loro...

stanno rovinando tutto concedendo commissioni mostruose agli agenti (come Raiola e Mendes);

CAVOLATE come giocare la NATIONS LEAGUE in tutta Europa NEL MEZZO di una pandemia;

E per finire come ciliegina sulla torta, QATAR 2022


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sottovaluterei il discorso dello "spazio salariale".
> 
> Se una squadra fattura 600, spende 600 e guadagnerà 900 avrà 300 miloni da offrire per nuovi giocatori
> Se una squadra fattura 200, spende 200 e guadagnerà 800 avrà 600 milioni da offrire per nuovi giocatori.
> ...


Esatto, effettivamente lo spazio di manovra sarebbe un fattore da non sottovalutare nei primi tempi. Se poi davvero introducessero un sistema di salary cup fatto come si deve, questa superlega di fatto appianerebbe differenze abissali maturate negli ultimi 10 anni che si pensava ormai immodificabili. Capisco le ragioni di chi dissente ma per noi sarebbe una salto di avanti miracoloso ed insperato.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo me c'è un problema di approccio a questo tema: non è che si prende il Milan attuale che fattura meno di 200 milioni e lo si porta a competere contro i Real, i PSG, i Liverpool che fatturano 5-6 volte di più. La Superlega garantisce a tutte le partecipanti ricavi molto importanti e l'obiettivo è chiaramente avere solo squadre con giocatori di un certo livello perchè la nuova generazione che del calcio vede solo gli highlights (come dimostrato da un recente studio) se ne fa ben poco del prestigio del Milan a livello storico. Poi è ovvio che chi fattura già oggi, senza Superlega, 600 milioni come il Real partirà con un vantaggio importante ma non bisogna neanche dimenticare che oggi un club arrivare a fatturare tanto non solo per il budget garantito dalla UEFA per la Champions ma per tutti gli sponsor ad essa collegati. Con la Superlega la visibilità di un club come il Milan aumenterebbe a prescindere e la distribuzione dei ricavi ottenuti dalle sponsorizzazioni tra 12 club farebbe sì che il divario tra una top assoluta ed un club come il nostra possa ridursi molto più in fretta di quanto potrebbe fare con il sistema attuale. Si è sempre detto che il Milan è uno "sleeping giant" in termini di potenzialità di fatturato ed un'occasione del genere permetterebbe di risvegliarlo davvero questo gigante.
> 
> Quindi, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, con questo sistema innanzitutto potresti giocartela per entrare tre le prime 5 della Superlega e di certo lotteresti ogni anno per il campionato con Juve ed Inter. Mi rendo conto che non sia nobile ma negli ultimi 10 anni in serie A abbiamo assistito solo a due campionati combattuti (2018 e 2012). Con 3 club con fatturati più o meno simili la competizione non dovrebbe mancare.



Concordo in pieno... Oltretutto poi parlare di fatturato non sarà più così vincolante... Se arriva lo sceicco di turno può buttarci tutto quello che vuole, perché non essendo una competizione UEFA non c'è FFP. E visti i "contributi" di cui si parla credo che i club partecipanti saranno decisamente appetibili per un eventuale compratore.

È una rivoluzione talmente tanto anti FFP che mi verrebbe quasi da pensare che sia una mossa per poi arrivare ad un a conciliazione con la UEFA in cambio dell'abolizione del FFP.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sottovaluterei il discorso dello "spazio salariale".
> 
> Se una squadra fattura 600, spende 600 e guadagnerà 900 avrà 300 miloni da offrire per nuovi giocatori
> Se una squadra fattura 200, spende 200 e guadagnerà 800 avrà 600 milioni da offrire per nuovi giocatori.
> ...



Discorso che si applica chiaramente anche agli sponsor. Real City e compagnia sono già oggi al massimo della loro esposizione, ne avranno ancora di piu con la superlega, comunque in modo marginale... potranno incrementare del 20% e sarebbe già un'enormità... ma per noi ragazzi... chiaro che diventiamo Charlize Theron per tutti gli sponsor adesso, tutti si scanneranno per sponsorizzare il nuovo Milan della superlega. I nostri sponsor cresceranno del 200% rispetto agli attuali. E' ovvio questo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Aprile 2021)

Se posso dico anche io la mia: credo che mettersi di traverso contro quelle 2 mafie che sono UEFA e FIFA sia stata una mossa splendida. C'è bisogno di una profonda revisione delle istituzioni e delle competizione (per non parlare di quell'abominio che è il FFP). Sono dell'avviso che la UEFA poteva pensare a una cosa del genere per aumentare giro d'affari e ricchezza complessiva, evidentemente però non ne hanno mai avuto voglia. il calcio fino ad oggi è stato governato da DINOSAURI ed è ora che le cose cambino profondamente. In ogni caso l'idea di una competizione a inviti non mi piace tanto (mi sa quasi da torneo estivo) però penso sia solo una questione di abitudine. L'altra faccia della medaglia è l'essere investiti da vagonate di milioni e poter godere OGNI SETTIMANA del top che il calcio mondiale possa offrire. Introducessero il rischio di "retrocessioni" e un diverso sistema di qualificazione diventerebbe un'iniziativa da seghe a 2 mani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Esatto, effettivamente lo spazio di manovra sarebbe un fattore da non sottovalutare nei primi tempi. Se poi davvero introducessero un sistema di salary cup fatto come si deve, questa superlega di fatto appianerebbe differenze abissali maturate negli ultimi 10 anni che si pensava ormai immodificabili. Capisco le ragioni di chi dissente ma per noi sarebbe una salto di avanti miracoloso ed insperato.



Esatto.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorso che si applica chiaramente anche agli sponsor. Real City e compagnia sono già oggi al massimo della loro esposizione, ne avranno ancora di piu con la superlega, comunque in modo marginale... potranno incrementare del 20% e sarebbe già un'enormità... ma per noi ragazzi... chiaro che diventiamo Charlize Theron per tutti gli sponsor adesso, tutti si scanneranno per sponsorizzare il nuovo Milan della superlega. I nostri sponsor cresceranno del 200% rispetto agli attuali. E' ovvio questo.



Il punto è questo. Quelle che sono già big hanno ancora margini di crescita ma limitati, per noi si tratterà di un balzo in avanti enorme, assolutamente enorme.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ed esattamente dove sarebbero i tifosi? Perché di under 20 che segue il calcio ce ne sono 2/3 su 10....se non ti adegui subito perdi tutto. Poi ancora con sto Show...quella è la nba qui fanno come l'eurolega che va a gonfie vele ed è enormente competitiva



Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.



Uno sport dove un club senza storia, nato negli anni ‘70, può prendere giocatori da 220 milioni di euro con la complicità della UEFA https://www.milanworld.net/uefa-tro...le-prove-vt79352-post1889883.html#post1889883 mentre un club che ha fatto la storia della Champions viene buttato fuori come un Pallohonka e un Trabzonspor qualsiasi per quella farsa dell’FPF invece sarebbe sport?


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove un club senza storia, nato negli anni ‘70, può prendere giocatori da 220 milioni di euro con la complicità della UEFA https://www.milanworld.net/uefa-tro...le-prove-vt79352-post1889883.html#post1889883 mentre un club che ha fatto la storia della Champions viene buttato fuori come un Pallohonka e un Trabzonspor qualsiasi per quella farsa dell’FPF invece sarebbe sport?



Inutile che continuate a menare sta storia, il sistema così com'è va cambiato, il FPF è una sciagura e siamo d'accordo ma una lega dove non si partecipa per merito, dove non gioca chi è bravo ma chi ha i soldi è un teatrino di bassissimo livello che ahimè rispecchia l'andazzo di questo mondo dove contano solo e soltanto i denari, bisognerebbe tentare di migliorare le cose non peggiorarle.

Poi oh se a voi piace questo criterio liberi di pensarlo ma questa sceneggiatura autoreferenziale non si può chiamare sport.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2021)

Non guarderò nessuna superlega. Non accetterò mai un calcio a numero chiuso


----------



## KakhaKaladze (19 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## KakhaKaladze (19 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non guarderò nessuna superlega. Non accetterò mai un calcio a numero chiuso


.


----------



## markjordan (19 Aprile 2021)

e adesso x cosa giochiamo ? x qualificarci e venire buttati fuori subito ?
e' uguale
pero' coi milioni puoi crescere
adesso non c'e' speranza


----------



## markjordan (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.


nba e company cosa sono ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Non solo la guarderò.

100% mi abbonerò alla Superleague e se riesco faccio anche 2/3 trasferte, magari a Londra, Barcellona o a Madrid nel nuovo mega-impianto e Monaco (se dentro).

Ho già l'acquolina i bocca.

Ciaone ai Lotito e agli ADL ....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non solo la guarderò.
> 
> 100% mi abbonerò alla Superleague e se riesco faccio anche 2/3 trasferte, magari a Londra, Barcellona o a Madrid nel nuovo mega-impianto e Monaco (se dentro).
> 
> ...



Quoto, non vedo l'ora che si faccia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> nba e company cosa sono ?



i Playoff NBA sono semplicemente la più alta espressione sportiva dopo le olimpiadi.

I migliori atleti del mondo in un gioco atleticissimo che richiede grande tecnica ed intelligenza tattica che danno il 110% sputando sangue.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.



Negli ultimi *due decenni*, le squadre fondatrici della SL (ci metto anche Bayern e BVB, visto che erano state invitate) hanno vinto:


 95% delle Champions League (unica eccezione Porto 2004)
 95% dei campionati di Serie A (unica eccezione Roma 2001)
 95% dei campionati di Premier League (unica eccezione Leicester 2016)
 85% dei campionati di Bundesliga (eccezioni Werder 04, Stoccarda 07, Wolfsburg 09)
 90% dei campionati di Liga (eccezioni Valencia 02 e 04)

In media, negli ultimi vent'anni la probabilità che una competizione top sia stata vinta da una di queste squadre è del *92%*.
Anche a me non piace sta roba, ma vogliamo veramente parlare di meritocrazia ed uguaglianza?


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno sport dove partecipi per diritto di nascita e non per merito non è uno sport semplicemente.



Beh se è per quello non è sport neanche quello di adesso...dove vincono squadre con svariati milioni di debiti che non pagheranno mai, dove la squadra che vincerà il campionato italiano non paga gli stipendi, i fornitori e fa giocare regolarmente giocatori che non ha pagato alle altre società. Poi in questo calcio squadre fallite come fiorentina e Napoli sono ripartite dalla serie c proprio x blasone, bacino di utenza e tifosi, altrimenti avrebbero dovuto partire dalla terza categoria


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> i Playoff NBA sono semplicemente la più alta espressione sportiva dopo le olimpiadi.
> 
> I migliori atleti del mondo in un gioco atleticissimo che richiede grande tecnica ed intelligenza tattica che danno il 110% sputando sangue.



Ma infatti chi dice che non è sport, non ha mai seguito il basket né l’NBA. A me piace molto anche l’Eurolega perché propone un gioco più ragionato e più di squadra, mentre in NBA si punta molto su isolamento e 1 VS 1. Però si vede un livello tecnico e atletico che non ha eguali. L’essenza stessa dello sport, altro che baraccone americano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi *due decenni*, le squadre fondatrici della SL (ci metto anche Bayern e BVB, visto che erano state invitate) hanno vinto:
> 
> 
> 95% delle Champions League (unica eccezione Porto 2004)
> ...



sono 92 su 100 in 20 anni.
49 su 50 negli ultimi 10.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi dice che non è sport, non ha mai seguito il basket né l’NBA. A me piace molto anche l’Eurolega perché propone un gioco più ragionato e più di squadra, mentre in NBA si punta molto su isolamento e 1 VS 1. Però si vede un livello tecnico e atletico che non ha eguali. L’essenza stessa dello sport, altro che baraccone americano.



Io seguo e tanto il basket. L'eurolega è sport la nba nella stagione regolare è show e solo ai Playoff è sport


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> sono 92 su 100 in 20 anni.
> 49 su 50 negli ultimi 10.



Ho voluto coprire il ventennio perché a mio avviso da veramente idea di come sia cambiato il calcio.
Comunque si, nell'ultimo decennio siamo al 98%, con il Leicester letteralmente l'unica eccezione. Bella la meritocrazia.....


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io seguo e tanto il basket. L'eurolega è sport la nba nella stagione regolare è show e solo ai Playoff è sport



Sì mi riferivo ai playoff. Il problema della regular season è che è davvero troppo troppo troppo lunga. Con meno partite ci sarebbe anche una riduzione dei garbage time che sì son divertenti, ma dopo un po’...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non solo la guarderò.
> 
> 100% mi abbonerò alla Superleague e se riesco faccio anche 2/3 trasferte, magari a Londra, Barcellona o a Madrid nel nuovo mega-impianto e Monaco (se dentro).
> 
> ...



Va beh ma tu zio, perchè stai a casa e guardi i grafici del fatturato che sale e sei felice.

Non giudico, ognuno fa cio' che gli pare.

Ma io ho bisogno di emozioni continue, almeno 2 competizioni importanti, adrenalina di raggiungere la qualificazione alla Coppa Europea dell' anno seguente.

Ho bisogno della delusione di non partecipare alla CL dell' anno dopo, ho bisogno di credere in qualcosa.

A me spettacolini fini a se stessi, non emozionano. 

Beati gli altri! io purtroppo non sono cosi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Inutile che continuate a menare sta storia, il sistema così com'è va cambiato, il FPF è una sciagura e siamo d'accordo ma una lega dove non si partecipa per merito, dove non gioca chi è bravo ma chi ha i soldi è un teatrino di bassissimo livello che ahimè rispecchia l'andazzo di questo mondo dove contano solo e soltanto i denari, bisognerebbe tentare di migliorare le cose non peggiorarle.
> 
> Poi oh se a voi piace questo criterio liberi di pensarlo ma questa sceneggiatura autoreferenziale non si può chiamare sport.



Solito ragionamento dei liberisti e capitalisti.

Siamo nella melma? Ormai ci siamo già, andiamo sempre più a fondo,inutile cercare di andarsi a fare una bella doccia per togliersi il tanfo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma tu zio, perchè stai a casa e guardi i grafici del fatturato che sale e sei felice.
> 
> Non giudico, ognuno fa cio' che gli pare.
> 
> ...



Na volta tanto siamo d'accordo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Na volta tanto siamo d'accordo



Meglio poco che niente.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Aprile 2021)

Per noi avrà senso guardare le prime 4-5 partite,quando la classifica ci vedrà già tagliati fuori dalle posizioni che portano ai quarti di finale dedicheremo i mercoledi restanti agli hobby.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per noi avrà senso guardare le prime 4-5 partite,quando la classifica ci vedrà già tagliati fuori dalle posizioni che portano ai quarti di finale dedicheremo i mercoledi restanti agli hobby.



Finisse li il problema, manco avremo il campionato su cui sfogarci, perchè la Seria A equivarrà a carte igenica.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi *due decenni*, le squadre fondatrici della SL (ci metto anche Bayern e BVB, visto che erano state invitate) hanno vinto:
> 
> 
> 95% delle Champions League (unica eccezione Porto 2004)
> ...



Se conti solo l'ultimo decennio (coinciso guardacaso con 9 scudetti di fila della Juve e con i domini di PSG-Bayern) il calcio è ancora peggiorato e tolto il Leicester (con una proprietà cmq ricchissima) siamo vicini al 100%.
Meritocrazia.... che ipocrisia!


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finisse li il problema, manco avremo il campionato su cui sfogarci, perchè la Seria A equivarrà a carte igenica.



La serie A manterrà comunque il suo interesse,per i tifosi di Inter e juve che si giocheranno lo scudetto,noi se ci dice bene arriveremo sempre terzi,mi dispiace ma finché restiamo di Elliot non ci saranno 400 mln annui che tengano.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La serie A manterrà comunque il suo interesse,per i tifosi di Inter e juve che si giocheranno lo scudetto,noi se ci dice bene arriveremo sempre terzi,mi dispiace ma finché restiamo di Elliot non ci saranno 400 mln annui che tengano.



Ma va.

Inter, Milan e Juve, manco li convocheranno i titolari che giocano al mercoledi la SuperLeague.

Metteranno la squadra riserve per tenerli in forma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va.
> 
> Inter, Milan e Juve, manco li convocheranno i titolari che giocano al mercoledi la SuperLeague.
> 
> Metteranno la squadra riserve per tenerli in forma.



Non credo. hai 18 partite in SL e 30-34 in campionato.

Qualche rotazione sará fatta, ma almeno 22-25 partite saranno giocate con i titolari e se sono furbi metteranno i playoff nei quali metteremo certamente i titolari.

Faremo come ha fatto la Juve negli anni scorsi, non cambia molto.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non credo. hai 18 partite in SL e 30-34 in campionato.
> 
> Qualche rotazione sará fatta, ma almeno 22-25 partite saranno giocate con i titolari e se sono furbi metteranno i playoff nei quali metteremo certamente i titolari.
> 
> Faremo come ha fatto la Juve negli anni scorsi, non cambia molto.



Ma scusa zosimo, per quale ragione astrusa il Milan dovrebbe rischiare i titolari della Superleague in campionato? Per fare che cosa esattamente?
Guarda che mica c è un quarto posto da conquistare o roba simile.
È totalmente folle rischiare i giocatori in una competizione inutile, diventerà tipo la Coppa Italia per Milan, inter e Juve.
Metteranno i titolari solo quando praticamente fuori dal campionato principale, quello della SuperLeague


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma scusa zosimo, per quale ragione astrusa il Milan dovrebbe rischiare i titolari della Superleague in campionato? Per fare che cosa esattamente?
> Guarda che mica c è un quarto posto da conquistare o roba simile.
> È totalmente folle rischiare i giocatori in una competizione inutile, diventerà tipo la Coppa Italia per Milan, inter e Juve.
> Metteranno i titolari solo quando praticamente fuori dal campionato principale, quello della SuperLeague



Perché bisogna arrivare nelle prime.... 4(?) per accedere ai playoff del campionato e magari primi per avere il vantaggio del campo.
Per lo stesso motivo per il quale la Juve giocava con i titolari. Per cercare di vincere.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma tu zio, perchè stai a casa e guardi i grafici del fatturato che sale e sei felice.
> 
> Non giudico, ognuno fa cio' che gli pare.
> 
> ...



Sono sincero, oggi ho scritto molto poco perchè sto cercando di farmi un'idea. Ancora ho tanti dubbi, non sono sicuro che l'idea mi faccia schifo, ma per ora sono d'accordo con te, poi magari mi ricredero. Più che altro non so quanto riuscirò a tifare realmente, cioè mi dicessero scegli se vincere tra due anni la champions o la superleague sceglierei tutta la vita la champions. Cioè mi sembra mero spettacolo, un po' come le super amichevoli estive. Poi la dovrebbero studiare bene, con salary cap e cose simili, perchè se domani con i soldi che arriveranno il Real prende Haaland e Mbappe e noi Thauvin e depay è già finito il giochino. 
Non so, la frattura ormai esiste ed è bella profonda, ormai siamo dentro tirarci fuori è impossibile, chissà come finirà... Al momento ho sentimenti contrastanti, grande curiosità ma anche profonda tristezza.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andrà cosi.
> 
> Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere?
> Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.
> ...



Cioè praticamente quello che stai già facendo da 10 anni a questa parte???? 

Poi non capisco perchè tanti milanisti sono sicuri che in una CL o SL saremo una scarsina.... memoria corta ragazzi, quel salotto è sempre stato il NOSTRO salotto, o vi fate vanto delle 7 coppe dalle lunghe orecchie solo per fare incaxxare i gobbi?


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (19 Aprile 2021)

Tra Fifa, Uefa e Superlega, il piu' pulito c'ha la rogna. 

Speriamo che tutto sto macello porti al default totale del calcio e che dalle ceneri possa sorgere un calcio vero e pulito.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2021)

Uno schifo totale, la morte del calcio. Poi il fatto che ci sia dietro tutto questo JP Morgan la dice lunga...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Tra Fifa, Uefa e Superlega, il piu' pulito c'ha la rogna.
> 
> Speriamo che tutto sto macello porti al default totale del calcio e che dalle ceneri possa sorgere un calcio vero e pulito.



Questa è una grande verità. Probabilmente l'unica cosa auspicabile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho una domanda rivolta sopratutto ai favorevoli alla Superlega.
> 
> Io scrivo da anni, carta canta, che è OVVIO prima o poi i grandi club vorranno papparsi quei milioni.
> Quindi non sono stupito.
> ...



Io ormai sono rassegnato, perché il mondo va in una certa direzione (che a me non piace) e con esso, inevitabilmente, va il gioco più famoso del pianeta. 

Avrei preferito una rivoluzione diversa. Perché certo che il sistema calcio andrebbe ripensato, cambiato e ristrutturato (ed in Italia molto più profondamente di quanto non sia necessario altrove, e insieme ad esso tutto il sistema Paese), ma così non lo migliori di certo, ti avvii a distruggerne una grande componente e insieme ad essa l'essenza stessa del concetto di sport, in favore di pochi eletti e in nome del guadagno. 

Ciò che ha reso il gioco del calcio lo sport più famoso del mondo è prima di tutto l'epica dentro ad ogni evento, la cultura di ogni team che ha saputo fare epoca per ispirarne altre, la poesia che non è solo nella bellezza del miglior gesto tecnico o di quello atletico, ma nelle storie anche imprevedibili che il pallone, pure da fermo, ha saputo raccontare, anche nelle realtà minori. E' nell'identità di un club di una città e di un Paese che poi si dovrebbe riflettere nel suo stile e nel suo approccio al gioco. Sta venendo meno tutto questo.

Questa superlega è noiosa ancor prima d'iniziare: quasi sempre le solite 20 squadre (sempre che riescano ad arrivare a 20) che si incontrano ogni anno per tutto l'anno in funzione di un guadagno maggiore, che non avranno nulla di diverso le une dalle altre se non per una questione di logo, perché quando puoi soffiare a suon di milioni tutti i giocatori che vuoi da 'campionati senza scopo' non c'è più "visione", "programmazione", "competenze" e soprattutto "filosofia" che tengano. 
E' la dittatura di coloro che "ho il ca**o più grosso d'Europa" a discapito di quelli che lo saprebbero usare meglio ma verranno castrati.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Aprile 2021)

A me non convince per nulla la formula a 2 gironi da 10.... io non sono contro a un agglomerata di top team vs squadre minori (che oggettivamente in champions rovinano solo lo spettacolo come cophenagen o genk) ma sono molto preoccupato dalle partite "inutili" senza nulla in palio, che in gironi da 10 sono pressoché scontate.

Si riuscisse a trovare una formula con ogni partita "decisiva" e che conti a fini di un qualcosa o di una classifica, con le top 20 squadre mondo forse la valuterei con altri occhi


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Aprile 2021)

Io frequentavo spesso MW.....
Quest anno si o no ho visto 90 minuti di una partita tutto l’anno
Il calcio e finito


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2021)

Io non discuto l'idea in sé
Ma ragazzi come al solito abbiamo un tempismo terribile
Perché questa cosa non è uscita fuori quando noi stavamo fallendo?
Esce adesso che Juve e Inter sono alla canna del gas
Erano praticamente morte
Noi ce la tiriamo da grandi ma la realtà è che fraternizziamo col nemico che ci ha tenuto 10 anni la testa sott'acqua


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non discuto l'idea in sé
> Ma ragazzi come al solito abbiamo un tempismo terribile
> Perché questa cosa non è uscirà fuori quando noi stavamo fallendo?
> Esce adesso che Juve e Inter sono alla canna del gas
> ...



Oh, finalmente... bravo.

PS. Anche il Real ovviamente alla canna del gas,anche se non nostro "diretto" nemico.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non discuto l'idea in sé
> Ma ragazzi come al solito abbiamo un tempismo terribile
> Perché questa cosa non è uscirà fuori quando noi stavamo fallendo?
> Esce adesso che Juve e Inter sono alla canna del gas
> ...



Purtroppo Roten non ci sta nulla da fare... se parte una cosa del genere ora bisogna farne parte ora...
Esce adesso perchè adesso Real, Barca, Juve, City, Liverpool, United e City hanno le pezze al culo più di tutti.
Già solo 5 anni fa stavano ancora benissimo..

Concordo su tutto, ma anche oggi noi in ogni caso abbiamo una rosa da quinto posto in A, per cui ci conviene..
Sento dire che abbiamo prospettiva... ma se non sappiamo manco se riscattiamo Tomori!!

Vero che abbiamo più prospettiva finanziaria delle melme bianconere e neroazzurre, ma sul campo ho i miei dubbi...

Sarebbe dovuto succedere nel 2009, periodo in cui Berlusconi stava mollando del tutto... la solita nostra sfortuna atavica


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Roten non ci sta nulla da fare... se parte una cosa del genere ora bisogna farne parte ora...
> Esce adesso perchè adesso Real, Barca, Juve, City, Liverpool, United e City hanno le pezze al culo più di tutti.
> Già solo 5 anni fa stavano ancora benissimo..
> 
> ...



Ma infatti capisco. Purtroppo dobbiamo adeguarci perchè non si allarghi il gap tra noi e le altre big d'italia e d'Europa... E poi che si fa? come ridurre il gap ulteriormente poi mi sfugge. 
Con 12 super potenze perché mai un giocatore sceglie il Milan piuttosto che le altre 11?


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andrà cosi.
> 
> Perdo 2 ore a settimana, piu diverse centinaia di euro all' anno, per vedere qualcosa che so già non ho speranze di vincere?
> Perché o sei una squadra stellare oppure non ha davvero senso sportivo vederla.
> ...



La superlega è uno schifo. L'unica cosa positiva è che probabilmente faremo un grande mercato, inoltre le altre squadre della superlega probabilmente ci aiuteranno: è interesse di tutte che il milan torni a grande livello e che tra le squadre non ci sia una differenza enorme. Ne va dellla competitività della competizione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti capisco. Purtroppo dobbiamo adeguarci perchè non si allarghi il gap tra noi e le altre big d'italia e d'Europa... E poi che si fa? come ridurre il gap ulteriormente poi mi sfugge.
> Con 12 super potenze perché mai un giocatore sceglie il Milan piuttosto che le altre 11?



Perché oggi se vuoi un giocatore ci sono altre 400 squadre disposte a dargli gli stessi soldi e fino a ieri non lo facevi giocare neanche in Champions.
Da domani il Milan avrà 400 milioni da spendere, la possibilità di portare il giocatore nell Olimpo del calcio moderno e devi sfidare solo 20 squadre per ingaggiarlo. E poi sei sempre e comunque il Milan.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti capisco. Purtroppo dobbiamo adeguarci perchè non si allarghi il gap tra noi e le altre big d'italia e d'Europa... E poi che si fa? come ridurre il gap ulteriormente poi mi sfugge.
> Con 12 super potenze perché mai un giocatore sceglie il Milan piuttosto che le altre 11?



Ma infatti se poi non stabiliscono dei paletti (una sorta di salary cap, di tetti ingaggi etc) non se ne esce e fanno un buco nell'acqua.
Ci vorranno delle regole, non so quali, per permettere a tutte e 20 di competere (nel giro di due anni ad esempio) per la vittoria... altrimenti...


----------

